# Venom 2: Neuer Trailer ist ein Augenschmaus für Carnage-Fans



## GoodnightSolanin (2. August 2021)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Venom 2: Neuer Trailer ist ein Augenschmaus für Carnage-Fans* gefragt.

					Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Venom 2: Neuer Trailer ist ein Augenschmaus für Carnage-Fans*


----------



## Batze (3. August 2021)

Der erste Teil war ja schon mal eine positive Überraschung. Also ich freu mich darauf.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 1149322 (3. August 2021)

gelöschter Beitrag


----------

